# Colorful companions for Zebra Danios



## guygenius (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all,

I believe my tank is entering into last phase of Tank cycling with fish. Here is the setup and water parameters:

20G planted tank with 4 zebra danios
Ph: 8.0
Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrites: Between 0 ppm to 0.25 ppm (more towards 0)
Nitrates: Between 0 ppm and 5 ppm (more towards 0) 

I think that within a week's time the Nitrates will rise to sufficient levels to perform a 20% water change.

So now we have begun to hunt some colorful companions for Zebra Danios. We plan to add 4 more fishes, wait for a month and then add more. Here is our preferred list of options:

Sailfin Molly
Fancy Guppies
Barbs (Cherry, Rosy or Gold)
Dwarf Gourami
Bristlenose Pleco
Swordtail
Harlequin Rasbora
Mickey Mouse Platies

What will be a good choice of 4 fishes among the above that we can add? One combination that we have been thinking of is:

1 Dwarf Gourami
2 Sailfin Molly
1 Brittlenose Pleco

Thanks for your inputs!


----------



## Russell (Jun 20, 2011)

I have 4 red Mickey Mouse Platys with my 7 long fin zebra danios in my planted 20. (unfortunately 2m/2f-I'm new to this and that's what they sold me). I was originally planning on adding something else colorful like cardinal tetras, or playful like coreys, but I like it the way it is. Plenty of activity and no crowding. I may add 4 Otocinclus to help with what looks like some brown algae but I'm still trying to decide if I want them for how they look and act too. I'd rather live with the algae than rue getting the Otos.
Bottom line is platys go great with the danios.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

IMO bnp are usually pretty good but in a 20 they tend to get a bit agressive over food.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Your ph is a little high for Gouramiis and Rasboras (Plecos?) but perfect for your Livebearers. Check the ph where you buy your fish, if much lower than 8.0 introduce your new purchases slowly to your new tank.


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

How about some Glo light Danios?


----------



## guygenius (Jun 6, 2011)

NeonShark666 said:


> Your ph is a little high for Gouramiis and Rasboras (Plecos?) but perfect for your Livebearers. Check the ph where you buy your fish, if much lower than 8.0 introduce your new purchases slowly to your new tank.


The pH is perhaps high because of live plants (less CO2) and less fish load. I think as more fish are added, the pH will drop.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I like a tank with a school of zebra danios and a school of tiger barbs. The barbs will get big, mind you, but those two are both semi-aggressive fish types so the tank will be very entertaining to watch.


----------

